# Bayou Marcus 04/16/2011 WOW



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Launched at Heron Bayou saturday morning with a buddy of mine, went over to 11 mile creek, caught 1 small keeper there, then slid over to Bayou Marcus, the bay wasnt very nice, dang south wind and the waves lapping over the side of the boat, anyway get into bayou marcus and it was on from 8:30 to 12:00 we caught over 30 bass including this nice 5.5 lbr. all were released but a couple for dinner and all were caught on a white trick worm...


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice catch Kenny.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it seem like forever since I caught a Bass. Nice one!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice fish sounds like a productive trip.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice 1:thumbsup:


----------

